
Meet the Camperforce, Amazon's Nomadic Retiree Army - AndrewKemendo
https://www.wired.com/story/meet-camperforce-amazons-nomadic-retiree-army
======
tmnvix
A great read.

It's easy to think of the GFC as something that 'happened' and is now over but
this is a good reminder that events can have lasting and dramatic effects on
the lives of individuals.

